# Aal Angeln



## Amateurfischer (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo ich möchte morgen Aal angeln gehen. Bisher war ich es auch schon 2 mal aber da habe ich mit meinen freunden die nacht durch geangelt. Doch nach 2 Uhr biss beides mal überhaupt kein Fisch mehr!Jetzt sind wir am überlegen ob wir die nacht durch angeln sollen oder ob wir um 2 uhr nach hause gehen sollen!Beissen die Aale ab einer bestimmten Zeit nicht mehr oder hatten wir nur Pech?;+


----------



## arno (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aal Angeln*

Moin!
Wenn Ihr bis 2 Uhr angelt und dann zwei Stunden haia macht, dann könnt Ihr eventuell noch ne Sternstunde am Wasser erleben!
Oft gehen die aale nochmal in den sehr frühen Morgenstunden auf Jagd!
Versuch macht kluch!
Ist irgendwie eine mir bekannte Zeit , ab 2 Uhr geht meist nicht viel bis so ca. 4 Uhr .


----------



## Angelfr34k (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aal Angeln*

alos eigentlich kannste aale in der nachtangeln. das fängt in der dämmerung an und hört so morgens auf...... also es gibt keine bestimmte zeit wo die net beissen das kommt auf den köder und das gewässer an...ich will morgen auch los nur allein is kacke und n kumpel will nich länger als 12 
regen gibs auch noch (


----------



## Hechtfang.de (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aal Angeln*

Hi, von anderen Gewässern höre ich da auch anders; aber bei uns kanst Du sogar jetzt im Sommer um eins pennen und den Wecker auf 4 stellen ; falls der Bißanzeiger doch piepst hat man `nen halbwüchsigen Karpfen.


----------



## the doctor (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aal Angeln*

Ist immer unterschiedlich
Also ich habe vor drei Wochen  um 3.30 Uhr einen gefangen.
Kommt natürlich auch aufs Wetter an.Am besten bewölkt, oder Gewitter


----------



## arno (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aal Angeln*

Moin!
The Doctor, siehst da wirds nähmlich schon zwillichtig um diese Uhrzeit  mit dem Licht und dann legen die Aale meist nochmal nach!


----------



## Pickerfan (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aal Angeln*

Stimmt der Arno hat recht. Leg Dich man noch ein zwei Stündchen aufs Ohr und komm morgens nochmal wieder.


----------



## anglermeister17 (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aal Angeln*

Bei nur zwei angeln lässt sich doch noch kein eindeutiger Trend feststellen!!!!!
aber vielleicht können dir die Erfahrungen der anderen Boardies helfen, ich lasse die Aale aufgrund der sehr dramatisch eingebrochenen bestände in den letzten Jahren lieber in Ruhe.


----------



## arno (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aal Angeln*

ich lasse die Aale aufgrund der sehr dramatisch eingebrochenen bestände in den letzten Jahren lieber in Ruhe.

Aus diesem Grund habe ich mein Mindestmaß auf 45 cm angehoben und doch fallen die mir öfters aus der Hand!


----------



## Palerado (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aal Angeln*

Das Mindestmaß ist bei uns im Verein pauschal 45.

Aber mal ehrlich. Was soll man mit solch einem Tier.
Die nehme ich nur mit wenn sie sich im Vorfach stranguliert haben.
Ansonsten sind die verdammt glitschig.

Auch wenn es das Gesetz vorschreibt, aber für 50 Gramm Fleisch töte ich keinen Fisch.


----------



## Basi8811 (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aal Angeln*

Ich habe ein paar Erfahrungen:

In meinem Fluss zumindestens

1. Von 22.00Uhr - 23.30Uhr beissen die.
2. Man sollte mit einer Freilaufrolle fischen, da der aal gerne mit dem Köder spielt.
3. Eventuell mit FUtterkorb fischen und mit Blutmehl vermischt mit Paniermehl füllen.
4. Tauwürmer ist bester Köder.
5. Am Grund fischen (Aale besitzen keine Schwimmblase)
6. Möglichst früh anschlagen, da der Aal den Haken entweder tief schluckt, oder euch den Köder klaut.


Im Buch "Aale" von Blinker steht vieles interessantes und wissenwertes über den Aal.
Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## ex-elbangler (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aal Angeln*

@Basi
nur am grund Fischen ist glaube ich nicht der richtige Weg.
Ich habe schon viele Aale in oberflächen nähe gefangen, gerade an hellen Nächte, wenn die Aale an der oberfläche Rauben.


----------



## Basi8811 (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aal Angeln*

Ja, bei Vollmond soll es sich lohnen.
Hab halt auch noch nicht so oft an der Oberfläche gefischt und das sind halt nur meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## Ghostfisher (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aal Angeln*

Endwerder Nordsee Oder So!!!
Sonst Kannst Es Noch 100000 Mal Probieren Und Nix Fangen!!!
Ist Echt So!!! Kanal Und See Is Scheisse!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aal Angeln*

Bei mir an der Donau läuft es im Moment, wie auch die letzten Jahre, mit Aal sehr gut. Und dabei spreche ich von Aalen und nicht diesen Strippen von vieleicht 40-50cm.
Das es bei Vollmond gut laufen soll kann ich bei mir hier aber nicht bestätigen. Da ist der Vollmond in Verbindung mit klarem Himmel eher hinderlich. Bei Neumond läuft es entscheident besser. Zum Oberflächen fischen kann ich leider auch nicht viel beitragen, ist in einem großen Fluß halt etwas schwierig. Bei mir beißen die Aale grundsätzlich am Grund. Das kann in einem See aber ganz anders sein. Muss amn halt probieren. 

Ob es Sinn macht die ganze Nacht zu bleiben hängt ja auch immer davon ab ob man überhaupt Nachtangeln darf. Hier in Bayern darf man ja max. bis 01:00 Uhr auf Aal und Waller fischen. Das hat mit bis jetzt eigendlich immer gereicht. Wobei es sicher auch spass macht die ganze Nacht durch zu fischen.


----------



## Thorbi (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aal Angeln*

Ich habe das letzte Woche gehabt, daß bis 2 Uhr gar nichts ging und dann kamen doch noch 2 schöne Aale zum Vorschein! Ist wohl echt reine Glücksache oder Gewässerabhängig!

Gruß Thorbi#h


----------



## totentanz (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aal Angeln*



			
				Basi8811 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ein paar Erfahrungen:
> 
> In meinem Fluss zumindestens
> 
> ...


aale besitzen keine Schwimmblase????? Hä!  
Da ist aber eine drin wenn man den ausschlachtet. Oder hab ich mich da verguggt?

Gruß
Chrissi


----------



## EgoZocker (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aal Angeln*

Da hast du dich verguckt!
Die Aale gehören zu den Rundmäulern und eben diese besitzen keine Schwimmblasen.
Dies bedeutet allerdings nicht zwangsläufig, dass sie sich an der Wasseroberfläche aufhalten müssen.


----------



## Brummel (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aal Angeln*

Aale gehören also zu den Rundmäulern und haben keine Schwimmblase  ;+  ? Da hast Du Dich verguckt!  :q 
Aale gehören innerhalb der Klasse der Fische zur Unterklasse Knochenfische und haben sogar eine Schwimmblase   , zu den Rundmäulern gehören z.B. Bach-Fluß-und Meerneunauge.  #4 

Gruß Brummel  #h


----------

